# hashimotos with tsh of 75.100!



## nikkip (Aug 14, 2011)

UGG, Hi everyone... was dx over a year ago with fairly stable labs. Suddenly; gained 15 pounds with no energy, still achey muscles, extreme fatigue. i was shocked with my tsh being 75, never, ever high like that! Started synthroid 3 days ago..can't say I like it..I feel like I could take someones head off!lol...BUT, I have had chest pain now off and on..just dull ache but enough to get my attention. I am 40 yr old female...just scared...Hashimotos sux! WHAAA!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yowsers! That is one high TSH number! I'd be surprised if you were able to even climb out of bed and function with that. The fact you are even on here right now is a good sign -- you must be pretty tough! So glad your doc has started you on Synthroid. It will take some time to find the right dose and your body is going to feel better some days, and worse others, on the path to healing. What amount of Synthroid did they start you on, if you don't mind me asking?

It takes a few weeks for the dose to stabilize in your body and up to 6-8 weeks to become fully effective. With a TSH like that I hope your doc has you coming back in after a month or so for more labs and follow-up.

Did you have any other recent thyroid labs done? Feel free to share them (and ranges, please).

Hang in there, hope you are feeling better soon! :anim_32:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkip said:


> UGG, Hi everyone... was dx over a year ago with fairly stable labs. Suddenly; gained 15 pounds with no energy, still achey muscles, extreme fatigue. i was shocked with my tsh being 75, never, ever high like that! Started synthroid 3 days ago..can't say I like it..I feel like I could take someones head off!lol...BUT, I have had chest pain now off and on..just dull ache but enough to get my attention. I am 40 yr old female...just scared...Hashimotos sux! WHAAA!


How much Synthroid did the doc start you on and when are you to come in for labs again?

What criteria was used to diagnose Hashimoto's?

Welcome to the board!


----------

